# Professional year



## kaushikjjj (Mar 11, 2020)

After completing a Masters degree in Australia.

whats the advantage of doing a Professional year?
can I do professional year part-time along with my full-time work or along with graduate studies?


----------



## Oliver Brown (May 9, 2020)

It depends on your intention and degree. I assume you want a pr/citizenship and to achieve that py is important. For example, I did an IT degree so that to get ACS certification I have to do py.
2nd question yes. professional year program normally takes one day per week (you can choose to take class on weekend as well) so you have plenty of time to work or study. 
Hope this helps.


----------

